# Cant catch a break... something wrong with B.Molly



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Woke up this morning checked on the tank. The betta looks much better. BUT the male balloon Molly is having issues. He is topsy turvey and one of his anal fins is sticking out. Just on one side. I will try and catch a picture sometime today.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Might have a swim bladder problem, might have parasites. Either way, quarantine him if you can. Feed garlic for parasites, and feed mashed green peas for swim bladder problems (I think, positive on the garlic, not so sure on the peas).


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I've seen swim bladder before, its not that. Im leaning towards parasites. Yesterday I saw him "flashing" against some plants and the gravel. I am currently treating the tank for Ick so maybe that will help his issue.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The only way to nab parasites effectively is a double-whammy of anti-parasitic water treatment and a garlic diet. I'm serious about quarantining him though - if he has parasites and poops the eggs out (white stringy poop), your other fish will get them.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

ok  will do it right now


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What form of treatment are you using for ich? May he be struggling with effects with whatever you're doing? Parasites aren't just internal...ich is a parasite. IME, internal parasites take a little while to show and you've just gotten your fish and FWIW, I've never seen a fish in the lfs with white poop. Usually listlessness (if that is a word) comes from long-term affects of internal parasites but by that time the fish usually has withered away to nothing. Ich will cause fish to flash on objects as well as any number of other external parasites.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

wardleys essential ick away (for parasites and fungus) is the treatment Im using. I thought if one fish had it (my betta) chances are others would have it or will if I didn't treat the whole tank

He does seem better this after noon, still still scratching himself on the rocks, but not swimming funny.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, that is the way you should treat for ich. Remember, meds will deplete oxygen levels in your tank. Dropping water levels down a little so water crashes into your tank from your filter or adding a powerhead or bubbler will help.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have both the bubble wand and the filter splashing down.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't forget to pull the carbon out of the filter!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The bubbles make it harder for the ich parasites to swim in the water too.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

how do I do the garlic thing? I tried crushing some garlic and put it in the tank but they spit it out..


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Best way to do the garlic thing is buy a can of canned garlic and soak some flake food in the juice. Also, they'll eat anything when they're hungry enough.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

my molly seems to be better today, but he is just kinda hanging out near the top of the water in one corner. He does have some clear stringy poop, so I think its internal parasites. I took a garlic clove and smooshed it and put in some pieces and soaked some food in it. most of the fix avoid it but the mollies and the betta are nibbling off the garlic pieces.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you catch internal parasites early, parasite clear (Jungle labs) or parasite guard (Tetra) work pretty good. The Tetra product is sold at Petco/Petsmart.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Your molly might be hanging out near the surface because the medication in the tank might be robbing the water of oxygen. If you don't have a bubbler in there, I would suggest you grab one and stick it in there, to help keep the oxygen concentrations up.

Don't over-medicate either. Medicate with only one medication at a time, and don't overdose (but, in my opinion, you shouldn't under-dose either). Multiple medications in the water do a double-whammy on the bacteria and oxygen in the tank, and some over-medication can outright kill a sick fish.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I do have an air stone in the tank and the filter splashes in the water. The molly is swimming freely today. I will probably do a week between treatments so I don't stress them out. Some of my guppies are starting to show small signs of stress (large pupils).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch the eyes.....there is another ailment called pop-eye that happens also. I've had two fish get it in 8 months. Easy to treat.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been watching them. I do a "head count" each morning and check their health status too LOL


----------



## hayderrr (Jan 12, 2011)

Here there are too many information which is very helpful to us. 


thanks!!


----------

